# 1991 200 Quattro Lock Housing/Lock Cylinder removal procedure?



## LogosA (Apr 6, 2015)

I posted earlier about replacing my ignition switch. Once, I pulled it out I found out my lock cylinder needs to be replaced. Does anyone know how to remove the lock housing?

Ive already heard some people mention a typ44 set? how the procedure is in Bentley? and removing my cluster?

Any help is appreciated.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0bBn6tIdNnnNnZleW9WVGIxd0E/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0bBn6tIdNnnbXItYm1wU2Nqa0k/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0bBn6tIdNnnMVdKZFl0NTN1LU0/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0bBn6tIdNnnMjAtRTlDT1VUVm8/view?usp=sharing


----------

